# Biking with toddler in the Ergo?



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Would this be safe? Obviously if we could comfortably get him in their with that big helmet on... I'd do a back carry... he's small and fits comfortably in the Ergo so it sounds ideal but maybe I'm not thinking of something!

We don't have money for a bike trailer or anything right now (DH was laid off), but I'd still love to take him biking if it's safe. I think he'd love it. I'm not talking about anything high-speed, just a casual ride on the bike path or perhaps bring our bikes camping so we can bike the mile or two to get to the beach... Beach ride would be on the road but backroads that get no traffic and the main strip which is so much traffic that it's slow, basically stopped...


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I would. Assuming you felt your lo was very secure, not leaning backwards too much.
While not as safe in a fall as a trailer, think about all the kids around the world transported like this


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I woudln't think it's safe (and I'm pretty sure the ergo instructions say not to). In a bike seat, the child is away from your body if you fall and has some shell around them. With a trailer, even more protection. In an ergo, if you fall you could end up falling with quite some force on top of your child. It also will throw your balance of quite a bit as far as keeping yourself upright on your bike. I don't think the risk is worth it just becuase you like to bike. Maybe someone on freecycle has a bike seat they're done with.


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

No. It is absolutely not safe.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm thinking no, it's not something I would be comfortable doing. Could you fit a bike helmet on an infant in an Ergo? I'm pretty sure you'd need one any other method of transporting on a bike (though - I guess it might depend on the specific bike trailer).


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

I vote not safe.

I got my bike seat on craigslist for $10. Maybe look there for one.


----------



## swede (Nov 21, 2010)

I vote safe. People ride with babies on their backs all over the world. If you are a confident cyclist, I would go for it. I wouldn't do it is a heavy traffic area, but otherwise yes. Have fun!


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swede*
> 
> I vote safe. People ride with babies on their backs all over the world. If you are a confident cyclist, I would go for it. I wouldn't do it is a heavy traffic area, but otherwise yes. Have fun!


People also don't use carseats in many countries. Doesn't make it safe, just different. (I grew up in China, lots of kids on bikes, no carseats/seatbelts in the cars, given those options the bike is safer)


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I was just going to say many parents in Mexico don't use car seats, but that doesn't mean their babies are truly safe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MsFortune (Dec 5, 2010)

I would not


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

A good rule of thumb is 'if you wouldn't do something while pregnant, don't do it with baby in a carrier or sling.'

That said, if you buy a trailor or seat, I found this site to be helpful on safety: http://www.bhsi.org/little1s.htm

Last year I purchased a bike seat. However after researching safety issues a bit have decided to wait until my 18 month old is sturdier. He must be able to withstand a fall (even with a helmet) and his neck and spine to withstand the jarring of road surfaces.


----------



## APToddlerMama (Oct 5, 2009)

I would definitely not. That really throws off your center of gravity which is important when biking.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm a little confused









I certainly rode my bike while pregnant, was I not supposed to????

My DS is 2.25, he's not an infant... and he has a bike helmet, he wears it when I push him in his push bike (just to get him used to the bike = helmet concept! plus he loves it...)

I walk, hike, etc. with him on my back and my balance is just fine.

I'm very interested in the reasoning everyone has and would like to hear more. I'm certainly not dead-set on doing this but I'd love to hear solid reasoning not just "No way."


----------



## APToddlerMama (Oct 5, 2009)

I would ride my bike while pregnant but not with a kid in an ergo. Mainly because it is a loooooooooooong fall for a baby or a two year old. A kid can still take a pretty hard hit to the head even with a helmet with a fall like that and could get a concussion. If I absolutely had to do it for some reason I probably would, but if it is just for pleasure, I wouldn't want to risk the fall. I just don't see the point.


----------



## starling&diesel (Nov 24, 2007)

If your toddler is in a trailer and you fall, the trailer typically stays upright, or merely tips over, and if does happen to roll, the child is belted in and has some protection from the trailer frame, particularly overhead.

If your toddler is in a front or rear toddler seat, again, the molding of the seat and the buckles keep him safer.

If your toddler is on your back, you fall tandem. Your child has no protection whatsoever, and could be much more seriously hurt, depending on the way that you fall and how fast you were going.

As an aside, my daughter's bike helmet wouldn't be very comfortable on her while she's in the Ergo.

Why would you choose to use an Ergo on a bike when it's not meant for that, and there are so many other approved and tested alternatives? If price is an issue, like a previous poster suggested, CL is great for bike seats and trailers.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starling&diesel*
> 
> Why would you choose to use an Ergo on a bike when it's not meant for that, and there are so many other approved and tested alternatives? If price is an issue, like a previous poster suggested, CL is great for bike seats and trailers.


Because I was wondering if biking with an Ergo WAS a good alternative. I didn't realize this was so clear-cut that I should've already known it was a bad idea.









I was thinking it would be nice because DS needs to be physically touching me to be consistently happy. I don't think a bike seat or a trailer would keep him content consistently enough to bother, at this point.

I guess we'll just wait 'til he can reach the pedals himself before we try biking.


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

There has been some research on this from the transportation research board (part of the national academies), I believe. It is most definitely not safe. I will try to find some links when I am not typing from my phone.


----------



## MamitaM (Sep 10, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcr*
> 
> No. It is absolutely not safe.


I agree! I'm sorry but why one Earth would you think it's safe?


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

DH did this a couple times and I never liked it. He just went to the neighbor's (on our very rural dead-end road with almost no motor traffic), but I cringed as they pulled away. They were both fine, of course, but it still made me very nervous.


----------



## prescottchels (Jun 8, 2007)

I think it should be more about what each of us is comfortable doing, not what others think is safe or not safe.

I agree with a previous poster who said if you're a confident bike rider then go for it.

Do a short test ride and if you feel safe and comfortable and babe is happy then by all means carry on. Personally, I would probably not wear my baby on a bike riding on city streets or sidewalks, but I think I would wear babe on bike rides on trails and beaches especially if they're mellow, low "traffic" rides.

I've used bike seats and trailers. Love the trailer, not so much the bike seat-those things really throw off my balance!

I can't imagine how a content baby would throw off your balance in a back carry...Thinking back to riding my bike to college w/a 30lb backpack and that never threw off my balance, why would a baby? If baby is thrashing around you're obviously gonna stop to tend to it, right?

I don't see the problem. Yes, it's a long ways to fall, but it all goes back to mama's confidence level on a bike, and she's obviously not going to wear her baby if she's a brand new bike rider.

Good Luck OP!


----------



## insidevoice (Feb 16, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchy_mommy*
> 
> Because I was wondering if biking with an Ergo WAS a good alternative. I didn't realize this was so clear-cut that I should've already known it was a bad idea.
> 
> ...


You might be surprised, my kids- even those who usually have to be touching me- LOVE riding in the bike trailer. They also love the seat on the bike. If yours really has to feel like he is close, something like the ibert (front mounted) might be a good idea.

Now, that said, on a slow cruiser bike ride away from traffic, I would consider wearing a toddler. I would prefer other options, but if that was what I had and I wanted to try to make it work, I am not so terrified of injury at low speeds and relatively low heights that I think there would be significant mechanism of injury to endanger the child's life if he was wearing a helmet.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescottchels*
> 
> I can't imagine how a content baby would throw off your balance in a back carry...Thinking back to riding my bike to college w/a 30lb backpack and that never threw off my balance, why would a baby? If baby is thrashing around you're obviously gonna stop to tend to it, right?


A content BABY might not throw off balance, but a 2 year old very well could. Just moving their hands, shifting how they hold their head, etc. Just b/c they are content doesn't mean they won't move. A 30lb backpack is a stationary object that can be secured so that it doesn't move - a toddler has a mind of his/her own and will move their hands and heads and feet, which can throw a bike off balance.

Even if I were a confident rider (I'm not) I wouldnt do it, nor would I ever let anyone else, b/c I don't want my child to be the cushion should they fall.


----------



## swede (Nov 21, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asiago*
> 
> A good rule of thumb is 'if you wouldn't do something while pregnant, don't do it with baby in a carrier or sling.'
> 
> ...


This is funny to me because I've biked throughout all my pregnancies, as do many other people I know - right here in the good old Us of a.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MamitaM*
> 
> I agree! I'm sorry but why one Earth would you think it's safe?


I'm really surprised by some of the reactions to this. If I didn't visit MDC, I would already be out there biking with the Ergo, but I vaguely remembered someone mentioning something about it a while back so I figured I'd double-check. It surprises me that it's NOT safe, and that it is assumed I should just KNOW that. I don't ride at high speeds. I ride slowly, relaxed, on low-traffic roads. I don't have a tall bike, I do not understand the "it's a long fall" point because it's just as long as if I were wearing him while walking in short heels or something!! I've been riding a bike since I was basically DS's age. He loves being in the Ergo and it does not throw my balance off at all. He is basically part of me, nearly like if I were still pregnant, when he's in the Ergo. So that's why I thought it might be safe. I can respect that I am wrong about that, but I am confused about why it's so obvious, and some are reacting like I said, "Is it OK to let DS stick knives in the outlets?"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insidevoice*
> 
> You might be surprised, my kids- even those who usually have to be touching me- LOVE riding in the bike trailer. They also love the seat on the bike. If yours really has to feel like he is close, something like the ibert (front mounted) might be a good idea.


He has sensory issues, that's why he has to be touching me (not just close/seeing me). He might be OK in a trailer or seat for a short time but it's very very likely he wouldn't be able to handle more than a few minutes. If I had money to spare, I'd give it a try & cut my losses if it didn't work out, but since I don't, I guess we'll just wait.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcr*
> 
> There has been some research on this from the transportation research board (part of the national academies), I believe. It is most definitely not safe. I will try to find some links when I am not typing from my phone.


Thank you, would love to see those links if you do find them!!


----------



## insidevoice (Feb 16, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchy_mommy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


I wonder if you might be able to try one at a bike shop to see if it would work. Or maybe a thrift shop/garage sale/craigslist. I was shocked that my guy likes it so much, it's one of the few ways he feels safe and happy. Additionally it's great for his core muscles as they are very weak. We deal with sensory issues here as well, so I understand the concern. I just want to say it really might be something that makes him really happy. My guy complained for about two minutes initially then absolutely fell in love with it and will now try to drag me to the bike all the time. It's a surefire meltdown cure here as well, which for a kid who has some special needs means the world.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchy_mommy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


The difference between walking in heels (which I've done while babywearing) and biking, is that you will be moving faster, even if you're biking slowly. You won't be able to catch yourself in the same way as if you fell while walking, and if you get hit by a car, or hit something in the road and fall over the handlebars, its possible you could land on your baby - while moving at a high rate of speed and you would land with alot of force (much more force than if you fell while walking or running even). Now, I know this can also happen while we're walking and babywearing, if someone got hit by a car, but the chances of getting hit as a pedestrian (I know I'm SUPER careful when I cross streets and stuff as a pedestrian and I have DS with me) I believe are lower.

Same goes for balance - when you're walking your balance is much different. Walking you use your own 2 feet to balance, but on a bike its more complicated b/c you're balancing on a seat, that has 2 wheels - neither of which are able to adjust when something above them move unexpectedly. I remember being on a bike when I was 7 or 8 in the park, and I waved to someone - it COMEPLETELY threw the bike off balance! I was so surprised by how it affected the balance of the bike - now if someone had been riding on my back, and I couldn't control their movements and THEY had waved, we surely would have fallen.


----------



## mommy212 (Mar 2, 2010)

This is up to you... It is not technically safe though, no. I have seen others doing this though. Use your own judgement


----------



## SilverFish (Jan 14, 2010)

i would consider it at low speeds in a low traffic area. by that i mean a dedicated bike path or trail or quiet recreational area, not a neighbourhood street. and by low speeds i really mean low speeds (like 5 year old with training wheels slow). but in an area like that i'd consider a lot of things to be fine that would be downright dangerous on a regular street with mixed traffic, like riding on handlebars, riding without a helmet, etc.

in general though, unless i really had no choice, i would never ever consider transporting a child by bike without a trailer or bike seat. biking is pretty unsafe at the best of times, for adults wearing helmets, more so for kids, and even more so for kids strapped to adults.

anyway, if you happen to have an area like that around you, and want to see if it would work, you could probably try it out, but for any kind of regular bike usage, i'd definitely try to get my hands on a bike seat or second hand trailer.


----------



## accountclosed2 (May 28, 2007)

You could try a Weeride. We loved ours. The seat is in front of you, between your seat and the handle bars, and I found I ended up touching DD that way. I liked having her in front of me, and when she fell asleep, she fell forward onto a cushioned support. It was great!

i would never bike with DD in an Ergo. It frequently occurred that I'd get off the bus with DD fast asleep in the mei tai. But I always opted to walk leading the bike home, or woke her up. Not much traffic, and only 30 km/hour speed limit. But I've had falls on my bike in the past (I grew up biking, everyone does in the area, we biked to, to the bus, to after school activities, to grandma's), on safe stretches of the road. All you need is something uneven in the road, or something on the road, or a bit of rain. Easy. And while I never got very injured, imagined what would happen if I and the bike fell on DD?


----------



## simplehome (Jul 13, 2004)

It has been shown that degree of damage in a crash is more a factor of how far above the ground your head is when you fall than how fast you are going. I wouldn't do this primarily because the baby would be up so high---think about even just dropping them from that height, much less at any sort of speed.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simplehome*
> 
> It has been shown that degree of damage in a crash is more a factor of how far above the ground your head is when you fall than how fast you are going. I wouldn't do this primarily because the baby would be up so high---think about even just dropping them from that height, much less at any sort of speed.


This is true, and it would also depend on how you fell. Falling due to a car v. bike crash will cause the rider to fall harder and with more force than the rider just hitting uneven ground and falling.

Too many variables for me.


----------



## swede (Nov 21, 2010)

I am pretty sure your risk is lower biking with a baby in an ergo than it is driving with a baby in a carseat.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swede*
> 
> I am pretty sure your risk is lower biking with a baby in an ergo than it is driving with a baby in a carseat.


It wouldn't be at all - a properly restrained child is pretty unlikely to suffer life threatening injuries in a car accident (unless its a really horrific crash, and most car accidents are fender benders). In an Ergo, a child wouldn't be able to wear a helmet, so their risk of traumatic head injury would skyrocket - and it wouldn't take a horrific bike crash for it to happen to a small child falling from that high up.


----------



## swede (Nov 21, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Super~Single~Mama*
> 
> It wouldn't be at all - a properly restrained child is pretty unlikely to suffer life threatening injuries in a car accident (unless its a really horrific crash, and most car accidents are fender benders). In an Ergo, a child wouldn't be able to wear a helmet, so their risk of traumatic head injury would skyrocket - and it wouldn't take a horrific bike crash for it to happen to a small child falling from that high up.


CArs are more dangerous. Just like flying without a seat belt is safer than driving with one. OP - I think it was a reasonable question, and if you feel confident, go ahead and do it


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

No way would I bike with a child in a carrier on my back. I also highly doubt that it would be safer than riding in a car, especially since we're talking about biking on roads WITH the cars. And instead of riding in a properly installed safety seat with a steel frame around him, the child will be way up in the air, balanced on two wheels that could get caught on something and cause a fall.

I am a confident cyclist. I ride with my DD all over the place, but she wears a helmet and rides in a trailer. I have been riding my whole life, and I'm very steady on a bike, but you can ALWAYS fall off. All it takes is a crack in the road that you don't see, or even that you do see but can't avoid because of traffic, a pile of sand, a puddle of oil... Or a thrashing toddler. My DD has nearly caused me to lose my balance on my own two feet before when she shifts around or decides to reach back and grab a tree branch, and I have a taller carrier than the Ergo.

If you fall from a bike with a child strapped to you, there is a good chance you will fall on the child. Plus I can't imagine a bike helmet working with an Ergo.

Yes, people in other countries do this, but it doesn't make it safe. Kids without carseats are very common all around the world, but I still won't let mine ride without one. I really don't tend towards the overprotective, but this seems like a very bad idea.


----------



## elevena true (Jan 12, 2011)

i have only read the first page of responses to this, but it seems a little charged. i thought i would put my two cents (and sense) in.

i have ridden kids on bicycles in many different fashions. as we were car free for many years, and still aim to use a car as little as we can, it is pretty much the only other way to go. in our time, we have had many different set-ups. with a tiny little baby (starting at one month old) and a 3 year old, i rode a tricycle with my baby "moby"-ed to me, while my oldest was strapped into her pillow filled basket seat. we have used front seats, back seats, bike trailers, and an ergo (all on a two wheeler) as well. i would have to say that in my years of every day bike riding, the ergo is way safer then a back seat, which throws your balance way off. my personal favorite is riding with my little one in a front seat, which is much more centered as far as weight distribution goes. i remember strapping my 3 year old in an ergo while h e a v i l y pregnant with my (soon to be) middle kiddo.

how one rides really depends on what their personal comfort levels are. if i had a choice between an ergo or a back seat, i would say ergo every time. as another poster suggested, if my kiddo on my back was flailing around, i would stop to tend to that kiddo. if i had a choice between an ergo and a front seat, depending on the age of the kiddo, i would most likely choose the front seat. i have had many instances, even, of my kiddo falling asleep in the front seat, and was easily slipped right onto my back to be tied in the ergo once we got to our destination. while i have used bike trailers as well, they really don't even rate on my scale of practicality---while i know some people are all about them, they have always seemed dangerously unsafe to me (yes, in my experience of riding with them), not only are you super detached from whatever your child is experiencing on the ride, but even with flags, lights, and reflectors, they can be super blind spots when riding with traffic. i also think they are heavy and encumbersome.

just my opinion, based on my experience, which in this arena is pretty hefty. OP, i suggest you do what feels safest for your body and your kiddo. that factor is going to change for everyone on here. i have had a few times where i lost balance----only with the back seat. that's how awesome that fishtailing sensation is. if i were to have ever fallen with my little one on my back, i am pretty confident that i could land as a cushion to said kiddo. much softer then the impact of a plastic seat.


----------



## CherryBombMama (Jan 25, 2010)

wow i couldnt finish reading all the "not safe" replies lol

i do this all the time with my ds. he wears a helmet, lets me know when he wants out, we go cruising around our neighborhood.

there are two ways to think of this, IMO: 1) you could follow all the safety rules (you did, after all, post in the safety forum) and in this case riding in the ergo would obviously be a no. or 2) you could take the To each, her own approach and do what you feel is best for you.

for me, riding w/ my ds in the ergo is totally fine.


----------



## prone_to_wander (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't have a bike here, but I would totally do it if I had a bike.


----------



## luv my 2 sweeties (Aug 30, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGirls*
> 
> I am a confident cyclist. I ride with my DD all over the place, but she wears a helmet and rides in a trailer. I have been riding my whole life, and I'm very steady on a bike, but you can ALWAYS fall off. All it takes is a crack in the road that you don't see, or even that you do see but can't avoid because of traffic, a pile of sand, a puddle of oil... Or a thrashing toddler. My DD has nearly caused me to lose my balance on my own two feet before when she shifts around or decides to reach back and grab a tree branch, and I have a taller carrier than the Ergo.


This. I know the OP already said she would wait, but I think it's false confidence for anyone to think they won't fall as an experienced rider on a trail. I was an experienced rider when I went over the front of the handlebars. Same thing happened to a friend of mine just recently -- also a very experienced rider. As TheGirls said, all it takes is a crack or a pebble, etc. At very slow speed you might not go all the way over and land on your face (as happened to both me and my friend), but you will at least land in a tangle with the bike. Loosing your balance and going sideways is a little easier to control/catch yourself, but if you get stopped suddenly from the front, there is very little you can do. It's not a big enough reason not to bike, but it's a good reason not to carry a child on your body if you don't absolutely have to.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luv my 2 sweeties*
> 
> This. I know the OP already said she would wait, but I think it's false confidence for anyone to think they won't fall as an experienced rider on a trail. I was an experienced rider when I went over the front of the handlebars. Same thing happened to a friend of mine just recently -- also a very experienced rider. As TheGirls said, all it takes is a crack or a pebble, etc. At very slow speed you might not go all the way over and land on your face (as happened to both me and my friend), but you will at least land in a tangle with the bike. Loosing your balance and going sideways is a little easier to control/catch yourself, but if you get stopped suddenly from the front, there is very little you can do. It's not a big enough reason not to bike, but it's a good reason not to carry a child on your body if you don't absolutely have to.


Well for me, I'm not just a confident rider but also a cautious rider. I have no desire to go fast. I'd rather walk my bike down hills or in dangerous areas, than deal with the slight possibility of falling. I just don't take risks with it, because I don't get any enjoyment out of it. I prefer to bike in quiet areas at slow speeds. In all the years I've been riding, I only fell once, and that was during a time when I was suicidal & completely (purposely) careless. Obviously I could still fall but I just don't think it's all that likely with the way I ride.

I will still hold off on biking with the Ergo, because I really don't want to take unnecessary risks. I just didn't consider this to be as big a risk as everyone hear thinks it is.


----------



## synepona (Jan 11, 2011)

I thought I had replied to this discussion earlier, but don't see it ... it's entirely possible my pregnant brain meant to post, but never actually did!

My husband is a former mountain bike racer, and now races duathlons (running/cycling) races. He went to the national championships for duathlon as an amateur racer, so he's definitely in the 'confident rider' category.

He won't even bike with a bike seat on the bike. Trailer, or no kids. Nothing to throw off the center of gravity & balance ... it's not worth the risk to us at all. Bike trailers are available at every price point, and although we got a very nice one (DH used to race for a bike supplier, so we got a great deal on it), there are loads available used in our local classifieds all the time, and they are safe for both the adult cyclist and the child.

Regardless of how good a rider a person is, it's like carseats ... you can't count on everyone around you to be safe as well -- if you have to make a quick action on the bike to avoid the consequences of someone else's bad choice (drivers not giving bikes enough space, dogs & children darting out on quiet country roads ... dogs chasing bikes ...) you need to be able to make that action without having to think 'how can I do this and STILL balance junior on my back', or having their weight slow your reactions/balance.

Trailers increase your 'size' as a cyclist & make you easier to see, and they all come with those orange flags for safety, making you even more visible to cars, which only increases your safety.

It is a choice only you as a parent can make, but I think it's valid to consider all the angles, and know that even most very experienced cyclists who race would not do it. I can't think of a single parent that races with DH that would even try it. I think often recreational riders (and recreational paddlers, runners, swimmers etc) ... don't see the full big picture, b/c what they do is always 'fun', it's not competitive. Once you get to a competitive level, you consider every little detail and are more aware of yourself, your true abilities & your equipment. Not to say that competitive riders don't take risks, but they consider the risks differently than a recreational participant might.


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

Some people are saying "its fine if mom is confident on the bike with balance, is a good rider, is going in a safe area, kid is wearing helmet, etc"

I have parents tell me its fine if their kid isn't in a carseat because "mom is a good driver, its just a short drive, its a safe area, my car has airbags, etc". Makes no difference how good of a driver, or how safe the car is, or the location, accidents still happen, so why take the risk if there are other options?

That still doesn't make it safe. Mom could be the best bike rider in the world, that doesn't stop a car from going off the road and hitting her, a squirrel crossing her path, an unexpected rock/stick... etc.


----------



## swede (Nov 21, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leighi123*
> 
> Some people are saying "its fine if mom is confident on the bike with balance, is a good rider, is going in a safe area, kid is wearing helmet, etc"
> 
> ...


and some people choose to make choices based on the risk/benefit ratio. Getting in a car (even in a carseat) is extremely dangerous for children. But people choose to do it every day.


----------



## mamayogibear (May 8, 2011)

I love riding my bike. I commute by bike daily without my kids. My son i too young for the bike trailer but I love using it with his sister. I live in a city and would not bike with a kids on my back here, however when i was visiting my parents in a very rural area, I wore her on my back and went on short bike rides a couple of times. No one saw us but the cows and they didn't seem to mind. And yes I biked the whole time I was pregnant too, I didn't know you weren't supposed to. I quit skateboarding then though but thats another story.

I have thought of wearing my baby in the ergo and biking with my older daughter in the trailer and actually think it might be safer than having the both of them in the trailer but haven't done it yet. I will probably just wait till he is one and put him in the trailer too. Although I am tempted to put him in the trailer if he gets to be above 25lbs before hes one... However I do ride a stationary bike with him wrapped on my back. When he was between three and six months it was the only thing that would get him to sleep on the rough nights. Somewhere between the third and fifth mile he would finally pass out and I would just unwrap him and pass out too! Sorry for getting abit off topic...


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swede*
> 
> and some people choose to make choices based on the risk/benefit ratio. Getting in a car (even in a carseat) is extremely dangerous for children. But people choose to do it every day.


Yes, getting in a car is dangerous. We'll all give you that. BUT - thats why people on this forum strive to get the safest carseats, RF as long as possible, don't allow their children to wear coats while strapped in, use high back boosters for as long as possible.....etc etc etc etc. And, again, carseats do a GREAT job of protecting properly restrained children.

Why not take as many precautions on a BIKE as possible to limit or eliminate potential dangers? You are completely ignoring the VERY real possibility that a falling cyclist could land on top of her child, particularly if they go over the handlebars (which does happen - even to careful riders who don't go fast). A child would be almost entirely unprotected in an ergo, and yet, you act like b/c its not a car thats totally fine and not a big deal. I'm not really sure why?


----------



## swede (Nov 21, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Super~Single~Mama*
> 
> Yes, getting in a car is dangerous. We'll all give you that. BUT - thats why people on this forum strive to get the safest carseats, RF as long as possible, don't allow their children to wear coats while strapped in, use high back boosters for as long as possible.....etc etc etc etc. And, again, carseats do a GREAT job of protecting properly restrained children.
> 
> *Why not take as many precautions on a BIKE* as possible to limit or eliminate potential dangers? You are completely ignoring the VERY real possibility that a falling cyclist could land on top of her child, particularly if they go over the handlebars (which does happen - even to careful riders who don't go fast). A child would be almost entirely unprotected in an ergo, and yet, you act like b/c its not a car thats totally fine and not a big deal. I'm not really sure why?


*It's not possible to travel by bike with a baby many other ways (meaning the op can either bike with the baby in the ergo or not bike at all with her baby). So, for me the huge benefit of being able to ride with my baby would outweigh the relatively small risk. * Kids can get hurt at the park, but I still take them there. I just don't see the possible risk as outweighing the benefits. THat's all. And some people act like it would be sooooo dangerous, when in reality, it wouldn't be. I'm not acting like it's not big deal. I am acting like it would be a very small deal. Much smaller than riding in a car (which I do with my children all the time, but I have no delusions about it's safety). And you don't see people dissuading moms here from driving with their children.


----------



## libertymom (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow! I just saw this post so I thought I'd comment to OP. I did it for over 2 years, I actually just stopped riding my toddler on my bike in the Ergo. I never even thought twice about it. I was riding safely and my feet could reach the ground so I imagine if had fallen, It would have been easy to catch myself. I have a bike seat that he sometimes rides in. But I would think the bike seat would be more dangerous. Like I said before, if I come close to falling I could very easily catch myself, but I have had my toddler lean over in the bike while I was getting off and I nearly dropped the bike.


----------



## areawoman (Oct 11, 2010)

I agree it doesn't seem safe at all. It will throw off your center of gravity on the bike and make you more topheavy, for one thing.


----------



## Chrysta (Jun 28, 2010)

question for anyone here: If it's not acceptable to have a child in a car w/ no car seat, how come riding a bike in traffic with a child on the back or in a trailer is okay? Not snarking, just genuinely puzzled.


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

I've read this thread with interest. We're pretty avid bikers and I have had a fall, when a dog ran in front of my bike on a bike path (no cars) and broke my wrist and split my helmet (I went over the handlebars).

We don't believe in having a child under 1 on a bike, because their head is still too big to take the shocks (and a helmet makes that worse). It's a pain. I live where it makes sense to bike to the library, grocery store, etc., and walking triples if not quadruples the time...but I walk or jog it. My baby is 5 months old. Next spring we'll get a trailer.

IMO the trailer is the safest, if you're not in traffic. Plus it's great for hauling stuff. Most trailers are designed not to tip if the bike goes over. You can tip a trailer if you corner totally wrong but the kids are lower. In traffic, there is a risk a car will hit a trailer and in that case it's just not going to be a good outcome.

For the seats on bikes...I have to admit that I'm not a huge fan. I read somewhere that the most common injury in those is that the child is strapped in, the bike is stationary, and it gets tipped over for whatever reason while the adult is getting on or off.

That said, I would take it over an Ergo I think. Just from my experience with my fall, it would have been my weight coming down that would have been the worst - I went over the bars onto my wrist, then over onto my back and my head. If there had been a child there, the child would have hit the ground and then I'd've hit the child. Just not a good outcome.

At 3.5 we put my son on a trail-a-bike.


----------



## swede (Nov 21, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrysta*
> 
> question for anyone here: If it's not acceptable to have a child in a car w/ no car seat, how come riding a bike in traffic with a child on the back or in a trailer is okay? Not snarking, just genuinely puzzled.


I wold venture that statistically it is still more dangerous to take a child in a carseat in a car than it is to take a child on a bike in an ergo. Biking is just plain safer - no matter how you slice it. I've got my 3 year old rear facing in the car still. I just realize that biking isn't that dangerous. Ergo - seat - trailer, whatever you choose. It's STILL safer than traveling by car.


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swede*
> 
> I wold venture that statistically it is still more dangerous to take a child in a carseat in a car than it is to take a child on a bike in an ergo. Biking is just plain safer - no matter how you slice it. I've got my 3 year old rear facing in the car still. I just realize that biking isn't that dangerous. Ergo - seat - trailer, whatever you choose. It's STILL safer than traveling by car.


Honestly, it might be because my city is notorious this year for accidents, but I'm not sure you can say that on a per-trip basis. Maybe you can. But I'm not sure there are good apples-to-apples stats.

There might be more deaths or injuries in a car simply because everyone is in them all the time. But bikes share roads with the same drivers.


----------



## swede (Nov 21, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuildJenn*
> 
> Honestly, it might be because my city is notorious this year for accidents, but I'm not sure you can say that on a per-trip basis. Maybe you can. But I'm not sure there are good apples-to-apples stats.
> 
> There might be more deaths or injuries in a car simply because everyone is in them all the time. But bikes share roads with the same drivers.


CErtainly I would take into account where I'd be riding. I just don't feel like it's a crazy, completely unsafe idea to ride a bike with a baby in an ergo. Perspective, people, is all I'm suggesting.


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swede*
> 
> CErtainly I would take into account where I'd be riding. I just don't feel like it's a crazy, completely unsafe idea to ride a bike with a baby in an ergo. Perspective, people, is all I'm suggesting.


I really think it depends on one's tolerance for risk, especially in the face of a lack of research.

In Ontario we have a big push going on with bike safety, but the stats are: Accident rates per kilometer are 26 to 48 times higher for bikes than for automobiles. I'm not sure that's great research, but it certainly doesn't lead me to "it's safer to ride a bike than put your kid in a car", especially if you are travelling to the same places with them.

We still bike; in fact my 5 year old biked to school and back with my husband (on a trail-a-bike) most days this spring and summer. But it is a factor in deciding when we put our kids on bikes, helmet use, and carrier choice.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

I'd be more likely to do it with a smaller child in a front carry. I would be scared that a 2.5 yo could swing his upper body around to look at something and throw me off balance.

That being said, if I were you, Id do it on trails but not on pavement. If you are biking up trails to me its not much different than hiking with a kid on your shoulders.


----------



## Chrysta (Jun 28, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swede*
> 
> I wold venture that statistically it is still more dangerous to take a child in a carseat in a car than it is to take a child on a bike in an ergo. Biking is just plain safer - no matter how you slice it. I've got my 3 year old rear facing in the car still. I just realize that biking isn't that dangerous. Ergo - seat - trailer, whatever you choose. It's STILL safer than traveling by car.


How is it safer? You are sharing a road filled with cars, and you have not got a car's metal frame protecting you. If everyone rode bikes, there would be far fewer road fatalities overall. But on any given road, a cyclist is more likely to come to grief than a car driver.

http://cyclinginfo.co.uk/blog/cycling/how-dangerous-is-cycling/

http://travel.uk.msn.com/news/articles.aspx?cp-documentid=151174892


----------



## SilverFish (Jan 14, 2010)

look, we're talking about two different things here though. quite a while upthread it was agreed that biking on quiet, recreational, bike-only trails is a whole different thing than biking on a busy street to work or the grocery store. no way would i commute anywhere on mixed use roads with a baby in an ergo on a bike. i am hesitant to bike on roads without dedicated bike lanes with young kids at all, whether it's a baby in a bike seat, in a trailer or a kid on their own bike, let alone an ergo.

biking on a trail at lower speeds though, i think you could probably do a whole lot of things very safely that would not be possible to do on a mixed-use road with motor vehicle traffic. i don't think it's wise to make a blanket statement that using an ergo on a bike is fine, but i do think that it COULD be fine if it were done in a specific location under specific circumstances.


----------



## NatureMom2Two (May 25, 2011)

I am a nationally ranked, CAT 2 cyclist. I have been biking for more than a decade. Last weekened, I was on a training ride with a ranked cyclist. We were on a leisure ride, on a paved bike path where motorized vehicles are never allowed. My friend lost momentary control of her bike on a hill descent, over-corrected her wheel and slammed into a tree going about 20MPH. She was thrown from her bike, and skidded more than 30 feet after hitting the pavement head-first. The good news? She was wearing a well-fitted helmet. She had some intracranial bruising, swelling at the base of her brain, and a lot of road rash alongside about 50 stitches in her face. She will be fine.

Had she been doing what you are talking about doing, hypothetical baby would be dead.

She is a seasoned rider, who was being totally safe, who got in an unfortunate accident. They happen. Often. You don't hear about kids getting killed in Ergo carriers because few cyclists would take that chance in the first place. That's why Burley trailers and kids bike seats are desinged as they are, and must meet ANSI standards to be sold in the US. I would never, ever, ever keep my baby in a carrier and cycle with them. If your baby is under one, they are too young for a helmet, and you shouldn't ride with them until they can wear one. If you have a toddler, buy a trailer.


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverFish*
> 
> look, we're talking about two different things here though. quite a while upthread it was agreed that biking on quiet, recreational, bike-only trails is a whole different thing than biking on a busy street to work or the grocery store. no way would i commute anywhere on mixed use roads with a baby in an ergo on a bike. i am hesitant to bike on roads without dedicated bike lanes with young kids at all, whether it's a baby in a bike seat, in a trailer or a kid on their own bike, let alone an ergo.
> 
> biking on a trail at lower speeds though, i think you could probably do a whole lot of things very safely that would not be possible to do on a mixed-use road with motor vehicle traffic. i don't think it's wise to make a blanket statement that using an ergo on a bike is fine, but i do think that it COULD be fine if it were done in a specific location under specific circumstances.


Well I think that taking the location and speed into account is fine - but having been in a crash on a bike path as I said upthread, I wouldn't assume that it's way, way safer. The thing is your velocity on a bike is just totally different than walking, and the angles of falls are also totally different. I was amazed that at the speed I was going, when I clipped the dog (who was ok in the end) I really went up and over, landed on my side and arm and then over onto my head...and my helmet cracked. I have a plate in my arm (it was a pretty bad compound fracture) and a scar.

Sure, it was a freak accident but on foot? I'd've stopped and said "cute puppy."


----------



## NatureMom2Two (May 25, 2011)

Right you are, GuildJenn! The risks of hitting a tree while walking? Remote. And any injury sustained will probably be inconsequential.

Honestly, even a minor fall with a baby in an Ergo could be quite serious if the child were pinned under a person. I see no reason to take that chance. You can cycle safely with a baby over one year of age. As we are talking about a "toddler," why not choose the best option - either a mounted seat with a roll cage or a trailer - and ride your bike with the peace of knowing your kid is secure. I might also add that this situation - a child in a backpack or sling - would be illegal in our jurisdiction. I would check the laws, too!


----------



## libertymom (Jul 1, 2008)

I have to add that I only ride around my neighborhood where there is virtually NO traffic and I am going pretty slow! I would never take any of my children on a main road on a bike!!!


----------



## KaliShanti (Mar 23, 2008)

No not safe at all! BUT a bike seat that sits in front of the rider might work for him- you'd be RIGHT there and they love being on front to see everything. And people sell stuff like this on craigslist or at garage sales or consignment shops.


----------



## cylynw (Sep 20, 2012)

I've been doing this since my child was 8 months. It's my only means of transportation and we've never had a problem. We do all our grocery shopping via bike unless it's snowy out. He loves it. He absolutely hates cars, and it definitely goes along with attachment parenting. Highly recommend _ Claremont, NH


----------



## McGucks (Nov 27, 2010)

Just because people have done it and not been injured does not mean it is safe. People drive while under the influence all the time and don't get in wrecks. It is still not safe.

I would never take a bike ride with a child in an Ergo. Absolutely not.


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

No, I would never do this.

But I highly recommend my Weehoo!

http://www.weehoobicycletrailer.com/


----------

